# anyone in genoa



## daynasaur (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey have just moved here as an Au Pair, im 24, is anyone here to make friends with?!! xx


----------



## rotella (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! If you have a hiking soul, try to google liguriah 
Otherwise, you may find plenty of groups by searching for genova meetups or genova english aperitivo on FB.

Have fun! Festival-wise, you arrived here at the right time, as the whole region is very lively with events, concerts and food festivals.


----------



## Get Lost Seek Adventure (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi daynasaur!

I'm moving to Genoa in exactly one week as an au pair as well. I'm 25 and I would absolutely LOVE to meet up and make friends with another English speaker! Let me know if you're interested too!


----------



## mhamlet (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

My names Michael, I'm also an au pair here in Genova. Are you both still living here?


----------



## bellavendome (Jan 23, 2013)

mhamlet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My names Michael, I'm also an au pair here in Genova. Are you both still living here?


Hi Michael! I'm Ashley and I am also an au pair in Genoa! Where abouts are you?


----------



## mhamlet (Jan 27, 2013)

Not far from you, albaro. Do you have a Facebook or something? Will be much easier to communicate through that


----------



## bellavendome (Jan 23, 2013)

mhamlet said:


> Not far from you, albaro. Do you have a Facebook or something? Will be much easier to communicate through that


Yep! 
Ashley-Nicolle MacDonald


----------

